# trash the bridesmaid dress (10 pics)



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 21, 2007)

It was fun. But I forgot my reflector  But it was pouring most of the day I know it still would have helped for some but I got some that I was ok with for now. I was soaked and muddy too - they should really call it 'trash the photographer'!

Obviously some of them, the dress is not trashed yet - it takes some time to get it trashed, though, if you don't fake it. 

She chose the boots with the party socks - they're her pics!  Please ignore the name on them - it has to stay there for now. 
1.






2.





3.





4.






5. 





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





I need to figure out how to get the yellow out. But I wanted to share them now.


----------



## zendianah (Aug 21, 2007)

Holy CRAP...  I love your pictures !!  I love the post proccessing you did. The poses are kick ass... Nice!!!  Yeaaaa you got to do a trash the dress. Thats awesome !! I want to do another one. You have inspired me.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 21, 2007)

zendianah said:


> Holy CRAP... I love your pictures !! I love the post proccessing you did. The poses are kick ass... Nice!!! Yeaaaa you got to do a trash the dress. Thats awesome !! I want to do another one. You have inspired me.


 
Well, thanks!   What's funny is, you are the one that made me want to do one! LOL.  I can't wait to do another one.  The girl in the pics is a photographer actually and she wants to do some of me.  I said - I'm on this side of the camera for a reason, whaddaya? nuts?!?!


----------



## zendianah (Aug 21, 2007)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Well, thanks!  What's funny is, you are the one that made me want to do one! LOL. I can't wait to do another one. The girl in the pics is a photographer actually and she wants to do some of me. I said - I'm on this side of the camera for a reason, whaddaya? nuts?!?!


 

Whatever !! You would be hot ! .. Its a lot of fun isnt it??


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow she is absolutely stunning, and the pics are top notch.  I also love the poses, especially when the mascara starts to run.  Very, very, very nice!!!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 21, 2007)

zendianah said:


> Whatever !! You would be hot ! .. Its a lot of fun isnt it??


 

LOL I'm thinking about it. I was married 6 years ago so I don't know if it would be strange to drag my actual wedding dress out, ha.  But I have been a bridesmaid 6 times!  So I might have somehting ot play with.    If I get up the guts I will post a few.  I told her if I do it I get to see them first AND I get to edit them!  haha.
Yes it was MUCH fun.  A few are not as focused as I would like them to be because I had to take the pic quick when I want under cover.  But it's ok.  She likes them just fine.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 21, 2007)

lifeafter2am said:


> Wow she is absolutely stunning, and the pics are top notch. I also love the poses, especially when the mascara starts to run. Very, very, very nice!!!


 
That poor girl with her makeup too!  It was burning her eyes like crazy.  And the running wasn't intentional, the rain got on it and it was EVERYWHERE!  Picture wise though, I'm glad it wasn't waterproof. 

Thanks so much for the comments.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 21, 2007)

My fiance won't buy any mascara that isn't waterproof.  She is always complaining that there isn't much of a selection, but we live in Florida, you can't guarentee that its not going to rain.  I am like, whatever!  LOL.


----------



## The Phototron (Aug 21, 2007)

She looks like someone from a horror movies...in the photos anyway.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 21, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> She looks like someone from a horror movies...in the photos anyway.


 

WEll, I kinda hope so..  that's what she likes.


----------



## heip (Aug 24, 2007)

LOVE EM' !!!


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 25, 2007)

I can't wait until somebody lets me do this


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Heip. 




CrazyAva - I was DYING to do this,   And YAY! I get to do it again but I have to wait til October.


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow Kathi, am I ever proud of you! Fantastic job on the photos!!

The yellow skin tone actually works quite well in this series. But if you wanted to change that, shoot in RAW and adjust the white balance before saving them to JPG. Or if you want to change it in JPG, use the Hue/Saturation mask and reduce the saturation percentage in the Yellow channel. 

I really like the focus and sharpness in these. You used the lighting and setting very well. 

Great series! :thumbup: 

NJ


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 27, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> Wow Kathi, am I ever proud of you! Fantastic job on the photos!!
> 
> The yellow skin tone actually works quite well in this series. But if you wanted to change that, shoot in RAW and adjust the white balance before saving them to JPG. Or if you want to change it in JPG, use the Hue/Saturation mask and reduce the saturation percentage in the Yellow channel.
> 
> ...


 

AWe thanks so much.  I did mess arounf with the yellow some in these and #11 is the only one that worked better like that.  All the others seemed to lose something.  These were with my brand new 50mm f1.8.  Everyone was right!  I LOVE IT!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Aug 27, 2007)

Cool photos Kathi.  I actually like the boots she is wearing alot.  It really makes the shots different and gives it style!!!!!


----------



## neea (Aug 28, 2007)

These are such great pictures.
#2 and #5 are my favorites. I love the rain dripping off her hair in #2.

How I would love to do pictures like this... on either side of the camera. Except 1. I'm not married yet and 2. my friend that just did get married would NEVER do this in her wedding dress (party poopers).
However, we did order some bridesmaids dresses in a hideous pink color off ebay to see if the style would suit all the bridesmaids. 
Perhaps we'll have to get our moneys worth out of them


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 28, 2007)

My favorite is 5, I love how she flows with all of the plants. Great composition


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 28, 2007)

oldnavy170 said:


> Cool photos Kathi. I actually like the boots she is wearing alot. It really makes the shots different and gives it style!!!!!


 

Thanks.   That was all her doing.  She has a very unique style about her. She was very easy to work with!  It helped a lot.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 28, 2007)

neea said:


> These are such great pictures.
> #2 and #5 are my favorites. I love the rain dripping off her hair in #2.
> 
> How I would love to do pictures like this... on either side of the camera. Except 1. I'm not married yet and 2. my friend that just did get married would NEVER do this in her wedding dress (party poopers).
> ...


 

Thanks so much for the comments.   I loved taking these.  It was a lot of fun.  I did have trouble finding a lpace to stay under cover through the rain to the camera wouldn't get wet but all in all it turned out ok.
We considered going to a thrift store to buy an actual wedding dress but then thought better of it - a girl might need those dresses at the store to get married in, ya know?  

So we settled for bridesmaid dress and it must be ok because I have another job doing this in October for a bridesmaid.  And now a girl that saw them wants to do it with her prom dress.  I told her, you're not 18 yet... call me when your parents wont KILL me for ruining the dress they just paid 300 bucks for!  LOL

Have fun if you get the chance though!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 28, 2007)

DeepSpring said:


> My favorite is 5, I love how she flows with all of the plants. Great composition


 

Thanks, I owe a LOT of this series working out to the location!  It was fabulous!  Like it was made for us that day.  And we literally just found it hiding in the woods in the park.  I should have taken a picture of the location itself just to show you guys.  
Apparently it used ot be a three level wading pool, one pool would run into another like a fountain, but it was a ll made of stone and too many injuries so they closed it a long time ago and it's all overgrown.  It was creepy like Blair Witch stuff or something.  I have to think of another reason to go back.
Next time though, I'm thinking of something contrating the area - like bright happy colors in that dismal, dark place.  We'll see.


----------

